# AMD Radeon HD 7690M Powered HP Envy 17 Notebook Spotted in Europe



## thetechfreak (Dec 12, 2011)

> Soon after AMD made official the Radeon HD 7000M-series of mobile GPUs, an European
> retailer has added to its offer a new version of the HP Envy 17 notebook
> that includes one of the graphics chips announced today. The chip in question is the Radeon HD 7690M, which is the most powerful GPU to be introduced by AMD in its “new” product family.



Read the full story here: AMD Radeon HD 7690M Powered HP Envy 17 Notebook Spotted in Europe - Softpedia


----------



## Digital Fragger (Dec 12, 2011)

even dv6 series got those beasts.

dv6-6c10tx & dv6-6c11tx


----------

